# garter snake



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

my little brother's garter snake had babies like 8 of them they are tiny i need to know what to feed them the mother snake hasnt had anything to eat since he has had it like in june oh ya btw its a wild snake


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Thats cool how big are they?


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Guppies in the water bowl,eat anything they can catch and swallow. Earthworms, fish, frogs, toads, salamanders ect....


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

they are like 2-3 inches and a little bit bigger than a couple toothpicks


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Feed them bloodworms.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2004)

You said:


> my little brother's garter snake had babies like 8 of them they are tiny i need to know what to feed them the mother snake hasnt had anything to eat since he has had it like in june oh ya btw its a wild snake


Your brother captured a garter snake and it hasn't eaten in two months?







Why? 
What's going on there?

In my experience, garter snakes adapt to captivity within two days.
I used to feed mine: earthworms, slugs, very small frogs and toads. They will also eat small fish.

I've never had a neonate garter snake. I imagine it has a similar diet to an adult, but on a smaller scale.

[Edit] Here is a care sheet for garter snakes:
http://www.mcwetboy.com/gartercare/gartercare.pdf


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i remeber i had a wild garter snake when i was akid that was kept in bout a 100gal

rep tank haha


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

btw.... Do not feed it goldfish, I've seen horrible experiences from this.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

sometimes females will stop eating for along period of time during there pregnacy.She probally wont eat until the snakes get mature enough to go on there own.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

What species of Garter is it?

Specific locality could really help
PM me if needed.

This can narrow prefered food.
Not all Garters are the same,
some are very specialized in what foods they utilize.

Without knowing the species food suggestions are kind of pointless.


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

well he found it at my grandparents house so around Oklahoma City


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Out of 48 species of snakes in Oklahoma to it very difficut to
figure what snake this is, Do you have a pic of the animal?
Young or adult


----------

